# Paintball co2 troubleshooting



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Can anyone help me out? I just got my set up for my paintball co2:

Now, I have put it underwater to check for leaks (there are none) but for some reason when i have the asa vale turned on and start adjusting the needle vale, it just wants to suck in water? What am i doing wrong?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm so close to pressurized co2 I can feel it. But it's so far away lol. Anyone know what's wrong?


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Kimchi24 said:


> Now, I have put it underwater to check for leaks (there are none) but for some reason when i have the asa vale turned on and start adjusting the needle vale, it just wants to suck in water? What am i doing wrong?


I wonder if it is just the CO2 dissolving inside the tube. Can you describe this "suck" in water and valve adjusting in a bit more details?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

LTPGuy said:


> I wonder if it is just the CO2 dissolving inside the tube. Can you describe this "suck" in water and valve adjusting in a bit more details?


I will try and post a video tomorrow. That may be able to help out better


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Now the unit is not even doign anything, i can't feel anything coming out of the tube. I hope its not a problem with any equipment i have. I used this:

ASA valve:
http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00BR1VBCC/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Watts-41 compression needle valve

Some eagle 20oz co2 tank from Canadian tire (only one they had)


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Just a crazy thought, is the co2 canister empty?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> Just a crazy thought, is the co2 canister empty?


LOL if that were the case, im going back to Canadian tire quick! how do i know if it is empty?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Err lol wait did you buy the tank at Canadian tire? If so all tanks are sold empty. I don't think Canadian tire refills paintball tanks either. To check if there is still air inside you just press the pin on the tank. Its not humanly possible to press the pin down when there is air in the tank

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Its funny how I find the problem sometimes just by having a little feeling.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

talk about me pulling the dumbest move ever. where can i get this puppy filled?


----------

